# Boat wreck ono island



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Sounds like a boat has capsized near Ono island. 3-4 people in the water.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Large twin engine boat. One fatality. All others accounted for with minor injuries.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Damn....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Perdido Pass?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Perdido Pass?


Eastern end of Ono in Florida waters.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What happened?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I tried to look it up. it didn't show anything recent. But just look how many have been killed & hurt recently. I couldn't believe there are so many.

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=boat+wreck+in+ono+island&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004

Slow down & be careful out there. It's not worth your life.

It's on there now, they said a 57 yo man was killed. Not many details of what happened.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

News article last night stated it was in Alabama waters. What a shame

http://weartv.com/news/local/breaking-crews-respond-to-boat-crash-near-ono-island


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> News article last night stated it was in Alabama waters. What a shame
> 
> http://weartv.com/news/local/breaking-crews-respond-to-boat-crash-near-ono-island


FWC ended up using GPS to determine that. They passed the buck to Alabama marine patrol


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang , we came through Pensacola pass not long after dark, 8:30 or so, didn't hear about till this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

A better article and video with more detail from Fox10.
http://www.fox10tv.com/story/36396637/1-dead-in-boat-crash-east-of-ono-island

I thought the state line was further west than the islands there past Galvez. Was always under the impression that it was at the Florabama and went due north bisecting Perdido Bay???


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like they cut that corner and hit the sandbar at the little island that is almost gone now. That sandbar has moved way out. I used to cut that corner but no longer.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Sounds like the may have come up Old River and were cutting across to the ICW. I've got that route marked out on my GPS cause I've drug the sand there myself a time or two. All speculation on my part regarding their path. Either way, terrible accident.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Yeah, Sounds like the may have come up Old River and were cutting across to the ICW. I've got that route marked out on my GPS cause I've drug the sand there myself a time or two. All speculation on my part regarding their path. Either way, terrible accident.


I'm guessing this is what happened. And isn't it also the exact same thing that happened a few years back where the guy killed his sister and mom or something coming back from the Flora-Bama drunk?

The state line loops around all of Ono Island right there down the middle of Ole River, so very well could have been in Alabama waters.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> I'm guessing this is what happened. And isn't it also the exact same thing that happened a few years back where the guy killed his sister and mom or something coming back from the Flora-Bama drunk?
> 
> The state line loops around all of Ono Island right there down the middle of Ole River, so very well could have been in Alabama waters.


Close but he ran straight on to Rabbit Island and ejected everyone if remember correctly. I think there's pictures still there of that one with the boat on the island about 30 yards high and dry.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe we should compile a list of places to stay away from. . .east end of Ono Island, the Massachusetts, south of the Wahoos stadium, etc.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep I have found them all one or two times in the past. It's loads of fun at night with nothing more than loran c and a searchlight. Drawing 2 1/2 feet of water, low tide


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Joraca said:


> Maybe we should compile a list of places to stay away from. . .east end of Ono Island, the Massachusetts, south of the Wahoos stadium, etc.


Nothing wrong with the east end of Ono, just don't go barreling through there if you aren't 110% sure where the channel is. I see folks cut that corner all the time.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nortech


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tragic


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of the nortecs I see around the area are big on go-fast and small on good sense. I was running 50 knots a few weeks ago and a Nortech with 4 merc 350s passed me like I was backing up. Looked to be hitting 80 or so. A big wake or a boat cutting across would have been bad.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

That's my boat about 30 seconds into the Video - I am working out of town and my brother is an EMT - hear the call and got my boat and was early to the scene - it happened a little after 700 (7:11) after sunset - but not real dark - shame 

When in doubt - slow down ! 

Law enforcement along the spoil Islands has always been a jurisdiction issue - different maps show the state line in different places - Ono is Alabama -the adjacent Key and _Innerarity_ pt are FL ... some old maps show all the islands in AL or all in FL - google maps show the two east islands in FL - the other 1 (there were two) in AL


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Nortech


I thought they hit a bar, that looks like it rolled over or did jump the bar and sink and they tore up the T Top rolling it over.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

boomshakalaka said:


> I'm guessing this is what happened. And isn't it also the exact same thing that happened a few years back where the guy killed his sister and mom or something coming back from the Flora-Bama drunk?
> 
> The state line loops around all of Ono Island right there down the middle of Ole River, so very well could have been in Alabama waters.


The boat you are referring to had electronics screens as big as my kitchen tv and they ran straight into an island that has pine trees growing on it. The screens can get confusing when looking at them through the bottom of a liquor bottle though.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

prayers for the family


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://local15tv.com/news/local/boating-accident-kills-well-known-boat-captain


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, so Sad!! I wonder what the speed was when they hit?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The boat from last night hit a sand bar


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

No one was wearing a life jacket per evening news. Maybe wouldn't have helped anyhow but definitely couldn't have hurt.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> The boat from last night hit a sand bar


 Yes correct, which has been stated about 15 other times on this thread along with the news coverage .!


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

Rest easy Capt. Prayers for those touched by this tragedy.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

That's crazy I just came through there yesterday and mapped it out about 5:30. I wanted to save the route for future night cruises up old River. Tragic! Prayers for all involved.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*poor posting of the coastal waters*

I've been fishing from OB for the last 5 years and the GOM for over 16 years, and I have always felt OB to be one of the poorest marked coastal waterways i have ever fished with the exception of Louisiana.

The channel opening is very narrow and confusing at dark due to the bridge and markers that can be seen over the rocks, and depending on your entry it can confuse the best into thinking they are entering the bay but actually about to hit the rocks. This has happened over and over again , and no changes have been made to correct the entry.

The main pass has little to no working navigation lights when coming and going and then there are confusing marked channels all along the bay entry toward the east headed up to barbers marina. There are several places with zero channel marker lights and then double green and strange red markers in odd places that make think your not in the right channel. 

In places I have fished like California and South florida the main passes have a rolling set of channel lights on the rocks to display the rocks in full view along with heavily marked and lighted channel pole markers.

With the billions of tax dollars OB has received over the years they should maybe spend a few hundred thousand and upgrade the Navigation markations throughout the bay and main pass.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Our channels are marked I.A.W IALA Bouyage System When you run outside channels, you're on your own. We have plotters, depth finders with alarms. This was a tragic accident that occurred as a result of operator error. I don't know if Capt. Larry was intoxicated, but they'll probably publish it... Larry was a nice fellow. This is sad news. He'd worked for this company since I met him in 92.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I've been fishing from OB for the last 5 years and the GOM for over 16 years, and I have always felt OB to be one of the poorest marked coastal waterways i have ever fished with the exception of Louisiana.
> 
> The channel opening is very narrow and confusing at dark due to the bridge and markers that can be seen over the rocks, and depending on your entry it can confuse the best into thinking they are entering the bay but actually about to hit the rocks. This has happened over and over again , and no changes have been made to correct the entry.
> 
> ...


OB isn't responsible for navigation lights and markers. That would be the US Coast Guard and the DOT. All the markers and lights are correct. BTW...those " wierd" flashing lights are also correct. Some mark split channels and tell you which way the preferred or main channel is...some are marking wrecks. You need to learn the codes on those flashes. 

Before the advent of GPS, interphases with radars and bottom machines, etc, we used these silly pieces of paper called " charts". We actually had to know how to read buoys ,navigation lights and charts. Its old fashioned to know how to do that, instead of depending on electronics, I know, but actually looking at a chart can save your life and your boat.

I actually took a 1600 class LCU from Virginia to Panama via Puerto Rico using a radar, a magnetic compass and a gyrocompass and charts...and sextant ...i was 3 miles off arriving at Roosevelt Roads and 6 miles off arriving at Crisobel Colon, due to storms and not being able to get a celestial fix. Amazing, right? Back then, a GPS was the size of 4 filing cabinets put together and only military ships had them.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

So did he hit the bar behind Rabbitt Island or did he hit Pinfish Island?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.google.com/maps/@30.308068,-87.4513929,2534m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

“Before the advent of GPS, interphases with radars and bottom machines, etc, we used these silly pieces of paper called " charts". We actually had to know how to read buoys ,navigation lights and charts. Its old fashioned to know how to do that, instead of depending on electronics, I know, but actually looking at a chart can save your life and your boat.”

^^^^^
Amen

I am certainly not saying that this is what happened the other night but Too many people on the water just blindly steering toward a waypoint with no regard for rules of the road or terrain. The same has happened in aviation. Automation kills.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

OB is a complicated area occupied by a lot of boaters and numerous distractions.

Nighttime navigation can be very challenging.

It would help all concerned if more elaborate navigation devices were put in place. 
The downside would be more obstacles to avoid.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

BullBoxer said:


> So did he hit the bar behind Rabbitt Island or did he hit Pinfish Island?


I didn't see it but based on most accounts it was that bar at Pinfish Island. It has really moved close to the channel this year.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I just saw and read the thread. Sad. 
RIP
Whyme


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Which one is Pinfish Island? Can't find any maps with name.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

dsj1000 said:


> Which one is Pinfish Island? Can't find any maps with name.


From another thread....



BullBoxer said:


> The Island on the South side of Ono on the eastern end is called Rabbit Island.
> 
> The waste islands are the four you see in between Ono and Holiday Harbor. The second one from Ono is called "Pinfish Island" is a party spot for kids.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/fishing-ono-island-docks-first-post-122722/#post942193


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> OB isn't responsible for navigation lights and markers. That would be the US Coast Guard and the DOT. All the markers and lights are correct. BTW...those " wierd" flashing lights are also correct. Some mark split channels and tell you which way the preferred or main channel is...some are marking wrecks. You need to learn the codes on those flashes.
> 
> Before the advent of GPS, interphases with radars and bottom machines, etc, we used these silly pieces of paper called " charts". We actually had to know how to read buoys ,navigation lights and charts. Its old fashioned to know how to do that, instead of depending on electronics, I know, but actually looking at a chart can save your life and your boat.
> 
> I actually took a 1600 class LCU from Virginia to Panama via Puerto Rico using a radar, a magnetic compass and a gyrocompass and charts...and sextant ...i was 3 miles off arriving at Roosevelt Roads and 6 miles off arriving at Crisobel Colon, due to storms and not being able to get a celestial fix. Amazing, right? Back then, a GPS was the size of 4 filing cabinets put together and only military ships had them.




Of course we have the best electronics on our vessel so navigating the pass and OB has never resulted in a wreck on our boat , but that doesn't mean we just autopilot in either.

Im referring to the public in general that may not have the electronics we have or none at all . Then add in Darkness and its a recipe for a wreck. We have to boat back to barbers marina in the dark just about every returning trip we make, and i don't care who you are or how many hours you have at the wheel , its a shitty run at low tide and dark thirty in a 43 ft Viking. We usually run slow in any case but i've seen dudes running 100 mph in the dark up and around the areas mentions and its just a huge cluster of lights bars , docks , dock lights , vessel lights ect....in Other Words its dangerous and you have to be on your toes the entire way back to the marina so you don't end up on a sand bar or a reef or better yet a pole missing a light or another vessel underway with no lights. 

I Never said there were not maps or charts to help out on these maters but lets see you bust a chart out running 100 mph and figure out where you need to go without wrecking or better yet stare into your bright chart screen in the dark while navigating and tell me how much you can figure out running 100 mph: Point is , its dangerous whether your in the pass or outside the pass and you need to be on your best game every minute even if you think your Captain of the year. 

People get complacent and make mistakes easy , i'm one to tell you for fact as i was tossed out of my boat alone 1 mile off shore in rough weather during cobia and almost didn't make the swim back. Charts , and plotter and all the time in the world wont help you one bit if things don't go your way and you make one tiny misjudgement/mistake : You can end up dead.This is my main point i'm stressing here : Be Safe at all times and never get complacent no matter how many hours you have at sea:thumbsup:

RIP Capt.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks Orion45! I see - said the blind man.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pelagic Pirate...you just made my point perfectly. Too many people on the water who think having electronics is s cureall for not having a clue. You said some of the markers had strange flashes instead of jyst blinking on and off? Lol...look at the chart. Each lit bouy will tell you the flash sequence and duration...marked on the chart. 

You say for me to try to open a chart while running a 100 mph at night? Sorry to disappoint you, but my mother didn't raise a fool. That goes back to experience. ...and the fact that too many people bought hi speed boats was beyond their abilities to operate. Back when the Big Game Club held their tourneys out if the Navy base, I was headed out to go floundering at the base. When I turned into the channel heading into Big Bayou, a big sportfisher made the turn right behind me. When we got to the rock jetty , instead of going through the opening, I went left of the jetty to go in on the beach, the sportfisher followed me...and ran aground. When I went to check on them, the skipper called me an idiot and said I had no clue where I was going. Told him I was going floundering and knew exactly where I was going...up on the beach...and that I wasn't the boat that was aground. He had no idea where he was because he decided to follow another boat...headed somewhere else. He didn't check his charts which would have shown him he was missing the channel.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

As presented to me from a reliable source:


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

A celebration of life service is tomorrow.
RIP Capt.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

very sad, that sandbar by pinfish has gotten almost submerged. it can easily get someone that isnt aware of it. That whole turn between Ono and pinfish can be tough for folks not familiar with the area.


----------

